# AEP Weekend



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

Makin a trip tp AEP next weekend 8/7-8/8...heading down early sat. morning and staying till sunday evening....i think well be stayin in camp C....will be driving a blue 2000 ford explorer pulling a P.O.S 12ft. semi v sea nyph ....anyone headed that way stop and say hey or pop a tent beside us the more the beter....c-ya there


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

thought that was a black exploder last year??? I'm probbly wrong though


I'd like to hit AEP but I'm campng at Deer Creek with some ladie friends


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

nope its blue..its a very dark deep blue ...same one iv had for almost 5 yers


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'm going down the 13th and 14th to campsite c. Good luck and let me know how you did. If you want to give up some secrets about what ponds are off the beaten path would be most appeciated.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Ladie friends take priority over fishing


I don't knwo if I should be happy or HAPPPY


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

it all depends it your getting anything out of it (wink) if you know what i mean...even then it may me a toss up


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

The one girl going with us is planing which girls to nvite each night  



good luck at aep


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't know 2Tall, Polesnatcher may be on to something here. Deer Creek is a nice place to camp, lots of secluded sites, pretty nice lake from what I have seen, and a real fun golf course. I usually go next month right after Labor Day.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

let me know when your coming jerry, I live about 15 min from the lake


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

a couple of our results...had an awsome weekend... good fishing but not great...landed about 3-4 nice 9-11inch blue gill even had one at about 12inch( real close to the state record)...bass were about 8-13inch we got about 10 total


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

number two


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

number three


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

number four


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

sounds like a decent weekend tim. I need a new liver after my weekend..........lol


I need to get down and fish AEP again, had a great time last year even though I pretty much got skunked


----------



## hhfox1281 (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anyone know if the back roads are open yet I had heard they were locked some time ago?


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

witch ones the the one by the bike trail and the one behind the miners memorial were open this weekend...yea polesnatch in need to revaulate my drinking habits i damn near drove the car in to a pond thinking it was the entrance to the campground....i told my buddies "you know the saying about freind doant let freinds drive drunk" they said "yes" i said "well you guys suck".....but had a great time


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

lmao

I drank myself sober this weekend, started drinking around 4, fell asleep around 2 or 3 after some "recreational activites", woke up the next morning with a freight train going through my head and stuff i don't rember coming out.



if your gonna drive the truck into a pond, atleast give me all your fishing stuff and the boat, lol

careful


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

Thats my down fall there is nothing to keep me from going to far..... i can drink all i want and i am fine the next morning ....just need to use my head a little more i guess


----------

